# LAX Placards



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Last Wednesday I received a text from Lyft saying that the new LAX placards would be mailed out within the week.Then on Sunday, I received another text saying that we had to pick them up at the hub. I am incredibly uninterested in driving to the hub. Has anyone gotten one yet?


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

drive4lyft69 said:


> Last Wednesday I received a text from Lyft saying that the new LAX placards would be mailed out within the week.Then on Sunday, I received another text saying that we had to pick them up at the hub. I am incredibly uninterested in driving to the hub. Has anyone gotten one yet?


Maybe if LAX police impound your car that will wish that should I have been a little interested?


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Lol, I have no intention of driving to LAX without a proper permit. Actually, I work during the week and it will be difficult to get to the hub. I was simply wondering if anyone had already gotten theirs and how.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

drive4lyft69 said:


> Lol, I have no intention of driving to LAX without a proper permit. Actually, I work during the week and it will be difficult to get to the hub. I was simply wondering if anyone had already gotten theirs and how.


LAX is clamping down on bandit Lyft and Uber cars. New placard has more security built in. The hubs are the only choice unless your car is under the Express Drive Program. If that is the case go to their Pep Boys where you got the car.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Pinapple Man said:


> LAX is clamping down on bandit Lyft and Uber cars. New placard has more security built in. The hubs are the only choice unless your car is under the Express Drive Program. If that is the case go to their Pep Boys where you got the car.


Thanks, I hadn't thought of that...


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I went to the southbay Hub and they said they don't give them out and that I had to go to downtown or LAX to get it. So I asked what happens after April 30 if I don't have it. He said just be careful when driving there. I said, I won't and they shouldn't give me pick ups to there and if I do get an airport ride, should I cancel it. He said try to get them to cancel it. 

What? Is he serious? I'm not entering the airport with out the proper placard and if the pax doesn't want to cancel and get another ride, I'll just leave them on the corner and say I can't go in there. I'm not getting a ticket for some $8-12 ride. 

Why can't they just mail them out like the last ones?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> I went to the southbay Hub and they said they don't give them out and that I had to go to downtown or LAX to get it. So I asked what happens after April 30 if I don't have it. He said just be careful when driving there. I said, I won't and they shouldn't give me pick ups to there and if I do get an airport ride, should I cancel it. He said try to get them to cancel it.
> 
> What? Is he serious? I'm not entering the airport with out the proper placard and if the pax doesn't want to cancel and get another ride, I'll just leave them on the corner and say I can't go in there. I'm not getting a ticket for some $8-12 ride.
> 
> Why can't they just mail them out like the last ones?


They are/did mail em but they're being late as hell about it.

I just got mine a day or two ago, maybe 10 days after getting the rext to go to their hub thing.

The placards were dated about 15 days old by the time I received them


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Lyft is screwing up big time here. There might be some crazy Uber surge at LAX after the 30th if Lyft doesn't get their new permits out in time. 

It's Amazing how Uber was able to get theirs mailed out over 3 weeks ago!


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

So for sure they are mailing them? I don't live in the LA area, but I drive there on weekends, so I can't get to the hub during the week because of my weekday job.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

No placard = no droppoff or pickup at LAX.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Pixekchik said:


> So for sure they are mailing them? I don't live in the LA area, but I drive there on weekends, so I can't get to the hub during the week because of my weekday job.


 Yeah, definitely mailing them. I don't go into L.A. either and would have had a hard time getting there during the week. They are so stupid for mailing them out late. As of now, you can't go unless you have the new placard


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Yesterday I got an email from Lyft ”support” which said they would send me a new placard in two weeks. Meanwhile they sent me to a web page explaining how to drop riders at a nearby location to the airport. Right. Riders will love that.

Until I get a placard, no airport runs for me. I’ll just explain to pax that Lyft can’t get their act sufficiently together to mail out a needed permit in a timely manner.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Mine came in the mail today.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Take all trade dress down, have them sit up front, optional hug upon dropping off


----------

